
Prince of Persia: Sands of Time free download for Ubisoft's 30th birthday - alanfranzoni
https://30years.ubi.com/
======
Paul_S
Quake 20th anniversary is coming up soon. I'm away on holiday with no PC
access. I'm a bit sad I'm going to miss out on the inevitable surge in people
on Q1 servers. Anyone here still plays Q1? If you're in the right timezone you
can sometimes find a few random chaps on the public servers.

I actually played a couple of months ago and I'm not as good as I remember
being, although that might partially be age.

------
KevanM
Gah UPlay login required.

~~~
chipperyman573
Of course it is... It adds it to your UPlay account. What do you expect, for
them to give it away on Steam?

~~~
0xcde4c3db
I guess putting a DRM-free installer on a website is too lowbrow for them.

------
lstamour
I was having trouble loading this page, just saw a white screen, but I was
able to get the game by going to Ubisoft Club directly, e.g.
[https://club.ubi.com/#!/en-GB/ubi30](https://club.ubi.com/#!/en-GB/ubi30)

------
errantspark
I love this game. The storytelling is fantastic and the framing device is
really clever and unique.

Even though the final boss fight is extremely lackluster the game has maybe
the most enjoyable ending I've experienced.

~~~
dogma1138
No, that's not how it happened ;)

------
apapli
I loved this game back in the day. Downloading even though I need to sign up,
just for the memories.

~~~
jharger
Sands of Time was pretty fun, but it kind of felt too easy (rewinding every
mistake). My favorite was the original DOS Prince of Persia, which was one of
my favorite games back then!

~~~
brobinson
Wasn't there a limit to the number of times you could rewind time and you had
to collect some items/defeat enemies to get more rewinds?

~~~
chrisabrams
yep - you don't get infinite rewinding :O

------
Twirrim
Oh boy.. I forgot just how bad the controls were for this thing.

Hey, you're running and jumping, imma gunna move the camera to give you a
panoramic view! Whoops, that just change you to running in the wrong direction
so you missed the jump. Silly me!

------
lukasm
any mirror?

